# Delorean from Back to the Future - Yes the real one!



## shortpballer (Dec 4, 2010)

So I was lucky to be able to shoot the only Delorean actually used in the movie, not currently owned by Universal.  It has been in the restoring process for the past few years.  I've had these pictures on my computer for a while now waiting for the release of the car.  Now its out there, so I can put them up   For more info, you can visit www.bttf3delorean.com.  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## brianT (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome!  A relic from a great movie trilogy.  So how did you get access to shoot this?  The scene and lighting reminds me of the scene from the first Back to the Future movie where right after Marty Mcfly goes back to the 1950's in the Twin Pines Mall parking lot and crashes into a barn (in the 1950s).  I guess it's the spotlight appearance and the grassy ground.


----------



## shaunly (Dec 5, 2010)

love the lighting! Care to share how this was done? If you don't, I understand.


----------



## leejt1986 (Dec 5, 2010)

This is so cool, these were my favorite movies growing up..thankyou for posting


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe long shutter light painting? Nah.. nevermind.


----------



## shortpballer (Dec 5, 2010)

I used a 74" Elinchrome Octa.  Put my camera on a tripod and moved the light around to get the most detail possible.  Then combined like 15 pictures. It was a lot of work.  But on locating bringing like 15 lights would have been near impossible.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 5, 2010)

Hah... i was right... on one picture the shadow goes one direction thats why I changed my mind.


----------



## shortpballer (Dec 5, 2010)

You were "kinda" right


----------

